# Advice on where to live in sydney



## schott19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I was wondering if some of you could offer some advice as to where is best to live in Sydney.

We are moving to sydney for a year but we are not sure which suburb is best to live for a youngish couple such as ourselves. We have heard manly is good but may be too expensive so looking for alternatives. We reckon we can afford $500 a week for rent but that is an absolute max ( or is this not enough?) !

About us:

I'm 29 and a Computer Programmer but have yet to secure a job

My girlfriend is 24 and has got a job as a midwife at Royal North Shore Hospital so will need easy commute access.

We both enjoy going out for nice meals and the usual couple type stuff. Would like to have a nice beach nearby (or at least an easy bus / tram ride away) and we enjoy hitting decent bars / nightclubs at the weekends. I suppose we like the typical stuff for people of our age.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## vlife (Nov 25, 2009)

Royal North Shore hospital is in the northern region of Sydney,
which is one the expansive part of Sydney.

Crows Nest, St Leonards, Wollstonecraft
Rent $350 could get you a one bedroom apartment, a 2bedrooms apartment is from $420. (check domain.com.au for what's available on the market).
I'm sure you can find some good restaurants and bars around in the area. Or you can always go to the city, which is only about 10,15 minutes away by train or bus.

Close to beach, try Mosman. There are a few good and popular beach around.
(balmoral beach, chinaman's beach, Chowder Bay..etc.)

Good luck.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

^good suggestions.. I was going to advice living near the beach but it may be expensive and traveling may not be easy.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Have you looked up Gumtree, Real Estate online etc.?


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

^they can also try ozfreeonline.. they have a pretty neat listings of real estates and what ever classifieds. if all else fails, there is always Google.


----------

